# Open Bass Tournament at Paradise PFA



## Jivey (Mar 10, 2010)

Open Bass Tournament at Paradise PFA.
   Hosted by the Okefenokee Bass Anglers

April, 3 2010 

 $1,000 First Place
Based on 55 Boats


$50 Entry Per Team
$10 Big Bass Entry
Pay at the Ramp (Cash Only)
70% Payout on Entry
100% Payout on Big Bass
5 Fish 14" Limit

For more information, contact:
Justin Blythwood
229-854-1273      or   Bassinboi@yahoo.com
Jesse Ivey
912-281-8009    or    Livey1023@aol.com


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2010)

Why 70%?Yall raising money for somethin?My next question is can paradise hold upwards of 55 boats and fish well?


----------



## gaduckkiller (Mar 11, 2010)

yea paradise can hold that many boats. the have alot of lakes with ramps to put a boat in.


----------



## Jivey (Mar 11, 2010)

We are raising money to send our Top Six team to Lake Eufuala at the end of April. We really hope to have a great tournament. I do want to address that none of our club will be fishing in the event. I had got an email asking about that. We really want everyone to have a great time, and if there is anything we can do to help, just let any of us know.
 On the issue if Paradise can hold that many boats, I have been to a tournament there that had 82 boats. And there were tons of limits weighed in. I think this one will be hitting it at the PERFECT time. It should be a blast. Hope to see all of ya'll there!


----------



## chad smith (Mar 15, 2010)

where exactly is paradise pfa located, i live in walton co.near athens.i would love to fish it if its not to far. also can u put in a bass boat.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Mar 16, 2010)

its just on the southside tift county line. Yes you can put a bass boat in on most of the lakes. However, some of the lakes do not have enough turn around room to put a 20 ft boat in. 

Wish I could fish this one.


----------



## Jivey (Apr 1, 2010)

I have heard that some MONSTERS have pulled up with all of the 80 degree weather we have had this week. This weekend looks like the perfect weekend to do some bed fishing. I hope all of ya'll get to come out and enjoy this great fishery on Saturday.


----------



## GoFish (Apr 13, 2010)

Who won?

Will there be any more tournys at Paradise this year?


----------



## bassinboboi (Apr 20, 2010)

Bobby Royals won it with a lil ova 12lbs!! 2nd place was less than a half pound behind him! Big fish was a 4lber


----------

